# Update on me...



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I hope to have more of a presense here again after the first of the year when part of the project at work that has been keeping me incredibly busy will be done. 

Believe it or not, I have missed you guys...


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Good to hear from you Mark.

Us 921 orphans have been lost in the wilderness without your voice of reason.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

So Mark, are you going to be a beta tester for the 622?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm sure that if he is he can't answer that. Good to have you back Mark.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)




----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Sure glad you're back. You've helped me in So many ways. Thanks!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for past help you've given me (and future stuff as well).....

I thought maybe the E* muscle had whacked you for talking about beta software or something...... :lol:


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Mark! Looking forward to having you back around,:bowdown:Great and Wise moderator of the 942 Forum.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Glad to see you back Mark!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's what 60 hour weeks plus 2-3 hours of commuting everyday will do to you...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll bet it had something to do with SOX-compliance... Evil, evil stuff.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Foxbat said:


> I'll bet it had something to do with SOX-compliance... Evil, evil stuff.


They really should have figured out an acronym that was 4 letters because as far as I'm concerned SOX is a 4 letter word. I wasted most of 2004 working on "SOX Compliance" for a very large wireless phone company.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

SOX compliance? What's that?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sarbanes-Oxley (controls implementation and testing required for all large public companies)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> SOX compliance? What's that?


This article pretty much sums up my expierence with it. http://www.networkcomputing.com/showitem.jhtml?docid=1605buzz1


----------

